# Base for a pow board.



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Will extruded base break my deal compared to sintered in pow? Looking at Bataleon camel toe, considering that i would wax it the same as my sintered base on my billy goat.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sintered base is a must on a pow board. Only time I would say it doesn't matter is for a beginner that won't notice the difference and on park boards that are going to get destroyed anyways.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Sintered base is a must on a pow board. Only time I would say it doesn't matter is for a beginner that won't notice the difference and on park boards that are going to get destroyed anyways.



I say the opposite, sort of. I say it's not a must. If the board is cheaper than a sintered one then sure, go for it. Don't let it stop your purchase. I just don't like extruded bases on expensive lib techs.

I had a first year capita charlie slasher, which has an extruded base...and it rode fine in powder.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Does it mean that if i want a high end pow board, extruded would be that much of a difference? Fuck, why would bataleon make a extruded base on their only pow board. That leaves me with Jones Hovercraft. Triple, have you rode any extruded base pow boards? Because im guessing that pow is the opposite from groomers and you dont need slick to get going. I dont really know but lib techs with tnt base are retarded for sure.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

If its steep who cares, if its not you want all the speed you can get. 
The price difference between extruded and sintered base is like $10 for a board and thats buying a small order for just 1 board. For a big manufacturer it would be about $3 I reckon.
There really is no excuse for using an extruded base on a powder board IMO.

Hovercraft is small for you IMO.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> If its steep who cares, if its not you want all the speed you can get.
> The price difference between extruded and sintered base is like $10 for a board and thats buying a small order for just 1 board. For a big manufacturer it would be about $3 I reckon.
> There really is no excuse for using an extruded base on a powder board IMO.
> 
> Hovercraft is small for you IMO.


Your saying i can custom order a camel toe with sintered base from Austria for 10 dollars more? And your saying that 156 is too small or 160? I ride a 162 all mtn and you can down size because of swallow tail....


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Does it mean that if i want a high end pow board, extruded would be that much of a difference? Fuck, why would bataleon make a extruded base on their only pow board. That leaves me with Jones Hovercraft. Triple, have you rode any extruded base pow boards? Because im guessing that pow is the opposite from groomers and you dont need slick to get going.* I dont really know but lib techs with tnt base are retarded for sure.*


When will you stop spewing this nonsense? Lib-Tech TNT bases are perferctly adequate bases. In fact, they are arguable superior to some of the 'sintered' bases on the market.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Your saying i can custom order a camel toe with sintered base from Austria for 10 dollars more? And your saying that 156 is too small or 160? I ride a 162 all mtn and you can down size because of swallow tail....


No you cant order a custom one, what Im saying is they should have spent the extra $3 and put a sintered base on it. 

THis is all IMO but you are of similar stats to me and I ride a 164 all mountain but a 180 for powder. Instead downsizing for swallowtail you should try keeping the same or similar length and utilizing that length in the nose. It works a treat. You will wish you had more than 160 when you are in the deep stuff. The hovercraft is a great boad with great design principals but its not built for the big boys.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> When will you stop spewing this nonsense? Lib-Tech TNT bases are perferctly adequate bases. In fact, they are arguable superior to some of the 'sintered' bases on the market.


Ok, sure. Tnt base is what they call an extruded base. Just sayin'. If im spending that much for a board, it better have sintered base. And the way extruded bases are made makes them inferior to sintered, no matter how good they are. Anyways, ETM, what are your stats. Im about 200lbs and the 158 is rated for me, while i read that downsizing for a pow board will give you more maneuverability while taper, setback and swallow tail keep the float.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Ok, sure. Tnt base is what they call an extruded base. Just sayin'. If im spending that much for a board, it better have sintered base. *And the way extruded bases are made makes them inferior to sintered, no matter how good they are*. Anyways, ETM, what are your stats. Im about 200lbs and the 158 is rated for me, while i read that downsizing for a pow board will give you more maneuverability while taper, setback and swallow tail keep the float.


Wrong.

10 characters (actually just 1 simple character - blunted_nose)


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Just puttin it out there bro, look outside the stock board shop websites, there are some sick boards in sizes that will suit you but you probably need to buy, ride and learn that the 160 just aint enough board for you before you will take the "risk" of buying a board over 16x. I spent years riding boards that were too small for the exact same reason.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 10 characters (actually just 1 simple character - blunted_nose)


:bowdown:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

don't worry, you'll have way more float than you need with a 160. I bet the 156 would work for you too, if you wanted. I had both the 160 and 156 at my house last month and I felt if I was buying one I'd get the 56 for sure. The nose is so damn long! I can't remember exactly, but look on the Jones site, it says the surface area of the 56 is the same as a 172 or something. 
I'd say the 56 floats as much as a 160 fish, yet it also rides like a regular board. It sounds like the perfect split. I might try one later in the season. My buddy, who rode 162 t6's and 64 custom x's got the 56, but he finds it too big and has ordered the 52.

Then again, you'll be totally fine with the camel toe's base. 

You're overthinking this. Just go with the one that stokes you out the most. Both will kill it in the pow.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Buy the Camel Toe, otherwise you'll be posring threads about how you hate the Hovercraft just like you did with your Billy Goat purchase. You want a Bataleon board, just do it. I don't think I can bear to read any threads about how much you regret another board purchase. I think you should set your stance back a notch on the Goat and bring it out on pow days and just buy a new softer freestyle board to play with on the hill, that seems to be what you really want.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Buy the Camel Toe, otherwise you'll be posring threads about how you hate the Hovercraft just like you did with your Billy Goat purchase. You want a Bataleon board, just do it. I don't think I can bear to read any threads about how much you regret another board purchase. I think you should set your stance back a notch on the Goat and bring it out on pow days and just buy a new softer freestyle board to play with on the hill, that seems to be what you really want.


True, but now I love it! The billy would be more then enough for pow even with reference stance but I can't resist a board with a swallow tail. Meh, how do you find your hovercraft?


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to take it out on a powder day so I can't comment yet on it. On a side note.... I'm pretty sure I just walked past you a few minutes ago while you were on your way to school.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I haven't had a chance to take it out on a powder day so I can't comment yet on it. On a side note.... I'm pretty sure I just walked past you a few minutes ago while you were on your way to school.


Summerset station? Or City hall? School was shit btw. Down for snowboarding following monday or this weekend?


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Sommerset... Crossing the street by the Tim Hortons. I'm taking my daughter this weekend, so you might see me on Strawberry.. I know it's your favorite


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Sommerset... Crossing the street by the Tim Hortons. I'm taking my daughter this weekend, so you might see me on Strawberry.. I know it's your favorite


Aw shit. i guess you did. Why didnt u say hey? Anyways, strawberry was good because nobody went there, and everything else was shitty. Go on monday? And once i get my camel toe, were going to castle. I dont even care.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok let's clear this up real quick. In general sintered > extruded. But there are many types of sintered base materials and same with extruded. For instance the base on my Nitro TG and some older Gnu/Libs were not sintered, but I swear they felt just as fast as any other sintered boards I've owned. For me, I can't deal with a slow base. I'm constantly traversing, riding heavy NW pow, and also finding myself on flat cat tracks getting back to lifts or flat ares in the slackcountry trying to get back out. A slow base would be a killer in my world. If you live on the East Coast or SoCal or just ride groomers, then yeah who cares.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Supra said:


> I can't remember exactly, but look on the Jones site, it says the surface area of the 56 is the same as a 172 or something.
> .


That cant be true unless the hovercraft is much wider, its simply physics. Lets assume that the board is a rectangle just to make the math easy. 
The 172cm board is 30cm wide = 516cm2
if the 156 was 30cm wide it would be 468cm2, for the 156 to have as much surface area it would need to be 33.1cm wide.

It does not matter how you look at it the only way you can have increased surface area is by increasing width. There is no magic bullet here.

You can have a longer effective edge by simply taking a 172 and chopping the tail off it, the edge length has not changed although the over all length has but you have still lost surface area unless you regain it with width.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

ETM said:


> That cant be true unless the hovercraft is much wider, its simply physics.


The hovercraft is much wider (also has no scoop in the tail so the more of the surface is actually touching the snow... instead of being upturned away from the snow).


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ETM said:


> That cant be true unless the hovercraft is much wider, its simply physics. Lets assume that the board is a rectangle just to make the math easy.
> The 172cm board is 30cm wide = 516cm2
> if the 156 was 30cm wide it would be 468cm2, for the 156 to have as much surface area it would need to be 33.1cm wide.
> 
> ...


It's not on the site anymore. This is the only thing I found:









but whatever, you like long boards with swallowtails. Other people like shorter boards. rocker, taper, length, swallowtails...it's all good, they all float.

btw Terje was riding his 59 Cheetah the other day in the Nozawa Onsen trees


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Supra said:


> It's not on the site anymore. This is the only thing I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concluding this, what would you recomend for me. Camel toe or Hovercraft? Pow use only, dry light pow and cold temps. There are some flats but i usually haul ass.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Supra said:


> don't worry, you'll have way more float than you need with a 160. I bet the 156 would work for you too, if you wanted. I had both the 160 and 156 at my house last month and I felt if I was buying one I'd get the 56 for sure. The nose is so damn long! I can't remember exactly, but look on the Jones site, it says the surface area of the 56 is the same as a 172 or something.
> I'd say the 56 floats as much as a 160 fish, yet it also rides like a regular board. It sounds like the perfect split. I might try one later in the season. My buddy, who rode 162 t6's and 64 custom x's got the 56, but he finds it too big and has ordered the 52.
> 
> Then again, you'll be totally fine with the camel toe's base.
> ...


there's your answer, for the second time (from me)


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Supra said:


> there's your answer, for the second time (from me)


That tells me that Camel toe wouldnt be bad... As i am looking into camel toe, do you see any obvious advantage for hovercraft? Ether 158 camel or 156 hovy. Cant decide. probably camel toe. Wish they made it sintered. I know pow board will give me enough float wthout going to size 180, im just scared the camel will be way slower them hovy, ehhhh. Stop thinking my mind......


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In blower pow (cold and dry) you don't have much friction. Stayin on top and planing will have a much larger effect than extruded vs. sintered. And on top of that an extruded base with a good structure will be faster than sintered with no structure. So there's that too.

Camel Toe if you want surfy edge to edge. Hovercraft if you want faster stability.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

hopefully this should end this thread


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> In blower pow (cold and dry) you don't have much friction. Stayin on top and planing will have a much larger effect than extruded vs. sintered. And on top of that an extruded base with a good structure will be faster than sintered with no structure. So there's that too.
> 
> Camel Toe if you want surfy edge to edge. Hovercraft if you want faster stability.


Sick, you always know what to say. Camel toe in 158 and some tt30's coming 21th of december, thanks Nivek.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I am all knowing and all powerful.


----------



## SamSam (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi! I'm also a powder/snowsurfing enthousiast and I was wondering how these boards (The hovercraft and the camel toe) have treated you last season? And in case you actually tried both boards, if there is one you enjoyed the most?

Personally I'm looking for a board that has a very good float but that is also very fun and playful/surfy. 

If I had an unlimited amount of cash my ultimate pow pow board would be a MOSS Snowstick (MOSS - we are snowsurfers), word on the street these boards are by far the best and most enjoyable boards to ride in deep snow (check the youtube vids on their site, so rad). However they are pretty expensive (€ 800-1000), also not sure if they are already available in US, they are just entering Europe, but man do they look good


----------



## SamSam (Nov 1, 2013)

No reviews/personal experiences on the Bataleon Camel Toe?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

i don't think he ever bought one.
I was interested in the 162 ct but I fondled one finally the other day and was suprised by the width and how flat it was. looked like a plank. 

I have ridden a moss snowstick though and here's my word on the street for you: I don't like them. I hate the graphics, the topsheet feels like rubber and they're mostly soft surfy boards. the one I rode was a swallowtail where the swallowtail came to within a couple of cm's from the back binding. 
They also used one of my photos without permission or payment


----------



## SamSam (Nov 1, 2013)

hm ok thanks for your views! Actually happy to read a negative review about the Moss Snowsticks, as they for one are to expensive for me at the moment.

What are your thoughts then about the Hovercraft from Jones? Have you ridden one of those? Except for the stiffness, it seems to me that it is pretty similar to the camel toe, or am I wrong here?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, the moss boards are good for a certain type of rider, but that's not me.

A number of friends have had hover rafts and other jones boards but they've all mushed out after a season. Quality isn't there. 
In terms of a sexy shape for a pow board, you can't go wrong with a fish or the new landlord


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I ended picking up a burton cheetah because i wanted a sintered base. Haven't rode it yet.


----------



## ad911001 (Nov 10, 2013)

blunted_nose said:


> I ended picking up a burton cheetah because i wanted a sintered base. Haven't rode it yet.


I just pulled the trigger on one as well... pretty stoked!

can't find much as fun as reviews out there. I wanted a cloud splitter but the 2013 cheetah is so much cheaper I couldn't really justify it


----------



## SamSam (Nov 1, 2013)

Just curious, but why is an extruded base a no go? Why do most of you prefer sintered? Does it make you go that much faster? Or is speed not the only issue?

Also, on goodride.com, they mention the following:

"The only real difference is a 10mm taper with the Jones and a 20mm taper with the Bataleon Camel Toe. It makes the Bataleon Camel Toe a little easier edge to edge."

Can someone elaborate on what they mean with that? Do they mean "it makes the Bataleon Camel Toe a little bit easier for making short fast turns"?


----------

